# Bild ausstanzen bzw ausschneiden?



## reko (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo an alle,

mein Problem mag für viele sicherlich banal sein, ich komme aber leider nicht dahinter...

Ich habe ein Foto, ganz normales Rechteck, und ich möchte einen bestimmten Bereich daraus "ausstanzen" bzw ausschneiden. Das magische Lasso habe ich entdeckt, ok, wie aber bekomme ich z.B. ein abgerundetes Rechteck ausgeschnitten? Oder ein Kreis? Kann man mit dem Ellypsewerkzeug bzw Rechteck einen Bereich aus einem anderen Bild ausschneiden?

Danke!


----------



## BigChicken (8. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

Bestimmt geht das auch einfacher, aber ich mache das immer folgendermassen:

1. Neue Ebene erstellen.
2. In der neuen Ebene mit dem Rechteck/Kreis/.. Werkzeug das gewünschte Objekte erzeugen (also hier nen Rechteck mit abgerundeten Ecken)
3. Dann mit dem Zauberstab Werkzeug diese Objekt makieren.
4. Ebene ausblenden und auf die Ebene mit dem Bild wechesln. (Makierung ist auch hier zu sehen.)
5. Jetzt einfach Auschneiden und in nen neues Bild einfügen (oder wie auch immer!)

Hoffe Du meintest sowas...

Gruß,
         André


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juli 2003)

1) Auswahl erstellen (Auswahlwerkzeug , *nicht* Formen)

2) Menü: Auswahl -> Auswahl umkehren

3)

 a) · Taste "ENTF(ernen)" drücken

oder

 b) · Menü: Ebene -> Ebenenmaske hinzufügen -> Auswahl maskieren

Alternativ um eine Auswahl zu erhalten:

Taste "STRG" halten und Mausklick aufs Ebenenthumnail einer vorher erstellten Form! ( Form nachträglich einfach löschen -> Form auf neuer Ebene )


N.S.: Gibt noch einige andere Varianten und Möglichkeiten! Dieses sind die einfachsten, wie ich hoffe...

Für Fortgeschrittene: F1 -> Suche -> Suchbegriff : Beschnittgruppen


----------

